# Classic Menu on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS



## ramakanta (May 18, 2014)

Yesterday  I have install ubuntu 14.04 LTS( Install inside windows 7). previous was 10.04. when open 14.04 , there is some missing which is Menu bar . 

screenshot attached .

*s22.postimg.org/5m8j3v8yl/10_04.jpg

how to return ubuntu 10.04 like envirnoment . please help me .  thank you .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 18, 2014)

I can't see that img you posted, its not clear

you mean changing desktop manager?

In login screen, you can select gnome classic,gnome ,etc DMs.

*linuxlookup.com/files/imagecache/800x600/ubuntu_11.10_login.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 18, 2014)

^^Right. He means he's missing the top menubar which was there on Old version of Ubuntu's prior to Unity.

@OP Do as gopi said. Ubuntu shifted from Gnome to Unity as their default Desktop Environment.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 24, 2014)

but how can we get back the old good Gnome, or is it anyway we can have both installed, i do like unity, but itsmore suitable for tablets and touch screen


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 24, 2014)

try mate or cinnamon environment.


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 24, 2014)

You can easily install Gnome on Ubuntu 14.04:
How to Install a Classic Ubuntu Desktop in 14.04 LTS
How to Install GNOME shell Desktop in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS - Enqlu


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 27, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> You can easily install Gnome on Ubuntu 14.04:
> How to Install a Classic Ubuntu Desktop in 14.04 LTS
> How to Install GNOME shell Desktop in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS - Enqlu



gnome-session-flashback   .. it works


----------

